
Ask HN: Examples of good project structure for non-trivial Python RESTful APIs? - prdonahue
Looking for some good examples of an API-only Python application (i.e., excluding forms, etc.) that has well defined&#x2F;strongly opinionated project structure. Ideally includes some or all of SQLAlchemy, Flask-Restful, Marshmallow, and Alembic for database migrations.
======
dozzie
Good, non-trivial, and RESTful -- pick two. REST doesn't define any sane way
of reporting execution errors (and no, smashing errors in execution layer into
transport layer, i.e. HTTP codes, is not a sane way).

The only good way to use REST is to use it as it was intended: for
applications employing only trivial CRUD model. Trying anything above that
calls for RPC.

